

Boston open source science lab - delinquentme
http://bosslab.org/

======
pingswept
I don't actually know that much about Bosslab, but it's in Sprout, a
hackerspace/science collective/"that weird garage behind the dentist's office"
in Somerville, MA, USA. This being Thursday, tonight is project night, so if
you're in the area and interested in this kind of hackery, stop by.

I don't know if there will be any BOSS stuff going on tonight, but there's
usually someone working on something interesting.

<http://thesprouts.org>

~~~
alwillis
Thanks for the update; I was wondering about the connection to Sprouts.

------
repos
So the idea is to 'open source' what they are doing in the sense of reporting
day-to-day findings in the lab online? Pretty neat, though I wonder if there
is a fear of snooping lab results / projects.

